# Installing nvidia-driver port



## Windmill (May 17, 2014)

Hi, I need to install the NVIDIA proprietary driver, but it complaints about missing sources in /usr/src. How can I obtain these? I didn't install them during the installation. I use FreeBSD 10.0


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2014)

```
rm -rf /usr/src/*
svnlite checkout https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0 /usr/src
```
You may want to pick a closer mirror: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... vn-mirrors


----------



## Windmill (May 17, 2014)

I have

```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
after a certain time it is downloading the sources.


----------

